# Amp de guitarra con STK 4231



## Dacota (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola, mi idea es montar un aplificador de guitarra electrica, asi que busqué que integrados disponia en las tiendas electronicas de mi ciudad, entonces me hablaron del STK 4231 de 100W pero éste es estereo. Ya he visitado otros temas en el foro, pero no he dado con algo que me sirva. Quisiera saber si existe lgun esquematico para montar un amplificador con este integrado que contenga las etapas de preamplificacion, amplificacion y fuente de poder. Ademas como montar la parte de la ecualizacion, volumen, ganancia y si es posible hasta distorcion . La verdad no tengo idea de donde empezar `por que no conosco el funcionamiento de un amp de guitarra electrica, por eso quiero montar uno, para aprender y tener un amp hecho por mi. Alguien me puede ayudar? he buscado otros esquematicos en internet, de hecho di con algo llamado drtube.com, donde hay diagramas de amp que hay en el mercado como marshall, vox, peavy y laney, pero la mayoria son con valvulas de vacio y referencias que son dificiles de conseguir, la idea es montar el amp con los elementos que pueda conseguir aca. Por donde empiezo? 

Gracias!


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 1, 2010)

mira .. podes fijarte por el stk086 ... ese te tira 70 w con 8 Ohms y 42 v de alimentacion ... 

http://www.electronica.ro/audio/STK086.shtml ...

ahi tenes un pequeño circuito ... para distorcion podes armarte algun pedal que te gusta y ponerlo antes del preamp y listo ... como si fuera un peda analogico pero dentro de lo que seria tu amplificador ..

lo del preamp me mataste ... todavia no tengo experiencia con eso ..


saludos...


----------



## juanchilp (Dic 1, 2010)

busca en el foro que hay, yo realizé este http://320volt.com/stk42xx-serisi/ y anda muy bien, la contra es el tedioso trabajo de armarte un disipador grande, tengo fotos del proyecto aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index69.html , saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Dacota dijo:


> Quisiera saber si existe lgun esquematico para montar un amplificador con este integrado que contenga las etapas de *preamplificacion*, *amplificacion* y *fuente de poder*. Ademas como montar la parte de la *ecualizacion*, *volumen*, *ganancia* y si es posible hasta *distorcion* .


 
Si usas el buscador con esas palbras aparecen muchos circuitos armados y comentados, son todos circuitos independientes que tendras que ir conectando en serie para tener el combo completo!
Unas ayudas,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stk086-70w-sobre-8-ohm-4059/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/efecto-guitarra-3806/

Mira por esos links y comentanos!


----------



## juanchilp (Dic 1, 2010)

como dice pipa es cuestion de buscar, yo apuntaria a otro integrado que no sea el stk ya que no tendrias el gran trabajo de ocuparte en la parte de la refrigeración del sistema y el gran espacio que ocupa en el gabinete , pero los resultados son exelentes. Saludos


----------



## Dacota (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola y gracias por la ayuda! veré si consigo el stk086. Mi pregunta ahora es para el parlante, he visto en los amps que tienen un unico parlante, sin dividion entre altos, medios y bajos. Todos salen por un solo parlante, pero viendo las fotos del proyecto de juanchilp encontè que tiene los altos, los medios y bajos divididos. Que es preferible, un solo parlante como los del mercado? o dividiendo las frecuencias?. Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Dacota dijo:


> Que es preferible, un solo parlante como los del mercado? o dividiendo las frecuencias?. Gracias.


 
Los amplis de guitarra usan un solo parlante, el cual reproduce un rango de frecuancias bastante amplio, mucho mas altas que un woofers comun, pero solo lo hacen los parlantes especificos y de marca bastante reconocidas, las lines mas economicas son menos sencibles y solo son para bajas frecuencias, por lo que muchos optan por poner un reproductor de frecuencias altas para compensar la falta de medios-agudos.

sino decides por un parlante reconocido podes llegar a usal el sistema de dos vias, aunque vas a notar la diferencia entre uno y otro sistema.
Slaudos!


----------



## Dacota (Dic 1, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Los amplis de guitarra usan un solo parlante, el cual reproduce un rango de frecuancias bastante amplio, mucho mas altas que un woofers comun, pero solo lo hacen los parlantes especificos y de marca bastante reconocidas, las lines mas economicas son menos sencibles y solo son para bajas frecuencias, por lo que muchos optan por poner un reproductor de frecuencias altas para compensar la falta de medios-agudos.
> 
> sino decides por un parlante reconocido podes llegar a usal el sistema de dos vias, aunque vas a notar la diferencia entre uno y otro sistema.
> Slaudos!



Muchas gracias! veré con que me encuentro y estaré molestando de nuevo.


----------



## Dacota (Dic 2, 2010)

Queria seber si alguien me puede recomendar alguanas referencias de parlantes, a ver si encuentro algo almenos ccercano, como dice pipa, con un amplio rango dinamico. Si no para comprar parlantes bajos y medio altos. Gracias.


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 2, 2010)

a ver .. puedes comprarte algun celestion ,.. un V30 por ejemplo ... esos son todoterreno o algun jensen ... esos tambien son buenos ... pillatelos por ebay si no los consigues por tu ciudad ... valen la pena ...


saludos...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

Dacota dijo:


> Queria seber si alguien me puede recomendar alguanas referencias de parlantes, a ver si encuentro algo almenos ccercano, como dice pipa, con un amplio rango dinamico. Si no para comprar parlantes bajos y medio altos. Gracias.


 
Podes ver algunas marcas como Eminence, ellos  tienen series especificos de viola, tambien el peavey ( el scorpion vuela), Celestion, Bugera, etc, esos que te pase no son nada baratos, pero podes llegar a conseguir algunos rango extendido de marcas como Selenium,

Es tema de buscar y ver que se puede usar:

Cualquier duda comentanos!


----------

